# Milan Badelj



## Andreas89 (4 Giugno 2014)

Ecco un video del centrocampista dell'Amburgo che secondo i rumors interesserebbe al Milan.

*Il video al secondo post*


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Giugno 2014)




----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2014)

premesso che non lo prenderemo mai, gioca a centrocampo o dietro le punte ? Perchè io mi ricordavo che fosse un trequartista (almeno in croazia). Tra l'altro sarebbe già il secondo extra.


----------



## Serginho (4 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> premesso che non lo prenderemo mai, gioca a centrocampo o dietro le punte ? Perchè io mi ricordavo che fosse un trequartista (almeno in croazia). Tra l'altro sarebbe già il secondo extra.



E' molto duttile, è un regista ma gioca anche mezzala e trequartista, ultimamente si è paventata anche la possibilità di usarlo come esterno d'attacco visto l'ottimo dribbling che possiede


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> premesso che non lo prenderemo mai, gioca a centrocampo o dietro le punte ? Perchè io mi ricordavo che fosse un trequartista (almeno in croazia). Tra l'altro sarebbe già il secondo extra.



La Croazia ha aderito all'Unione Europea e quindi i suoi calciatori non sono più extra.


----------



## Jino (4 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> premesso che non lo prenderemo mai, gioca a centrocampo o dietro le punte ? Perchè io mi ricordavo che fosse un trequartista (almeno in croazia). Tra l'altro sarebbe già il secondo extra.



Gioca in mediana...


----------



## 666psycho (4 Giugno 2014)

non lo conosco, ma non sembra male.... meglio di certi che abbiamo in rosa...


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Croazia ha aderito all'Unione Europea e quindi i suoi calciatori non sono più extra.



Urca è vero.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gioca in mediana...



Allora andrebbe bene. Però a questo punto proverei Honda, o quanto meno gli darei una chance ancora.


----------



## Jino (5 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Allora andrebbe bene. Però a questo punto proverei Honda, o quanto meno gli darei una chance ancora.



Honda per me può giocare in mediana solo se il centrocampo fosse a 5... in un centrocampo a tre è improponibile per me


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Giugno 2014)

sarebbe il centrocampista più forte della squadra per distacco,ho dei dubbi su di lui,ma se viene secondo me farà bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Honda per me può giocare in mediana solo se il centrocampo fosse a 5... in un centrocampo a tre è improponibile per me



Con De Jong e Poli per me sì. Questo Badelj da quel che mi ricordo (può darsi che sia cambiato) non è molto diverso in tal senso.


----------



## Jino (5 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Con De Jong e Poli per me sì. Questo Badelj da quel che mi ricordo (può darsi che sia cambiato) non è molto diverso in tal senso.



Da Honda? Oddio...


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da Honda? Oddio...



Magari mi sbaglio eh...


----------



## Jino (5 Giugno 2014)

Secondo me si, il croato è un mediano a tutti gli effetti, Honda è un trequartista... ballano 15-20 metri sulla posizione in campo dei due!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2014)

Sì, è un mediano. Cristante-De Jong-Baselli/Badelj, non mi dispiacerebbe.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2016)

Quanto è migliorato?

Pare stia andando al Napoli per due spicci per questioni contrattuali, ma per me è fortissimo.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Quanto è migliorato?
> 
> Pare stia andando al Napoli per due spicci per questioni contrattuali, ma per me è fortissimo.


E' un buonissimo giocatore che sarebbe perfetto per il Milan. Ma se ne va perché ambizioso, e il Milan oggi non può garantire niente più della Fiorentina. Peccato.


----------



## koti (25 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' un buonissimo giocatore che sarebbe perfetto per il Milan. Ma se ne va perché ambizioso, e *il Milan oggi non può garantire niente più della Fiorentina*. Peccato.


A parte uno stipendio 2-3 volte maggiore


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2016)

Per me è un nome che può tornare di moda adesso, va via al 100%, vediamo dove.


----------



## kollaps (28 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me è un nome che può tornare di moda adesso, va via al 100%, vediamo dove.



Questo è un giocatore che servirebbe ad ogni squadra...e per il Milan sarebbe utilissimo.
Montolivo in panchina e lui titolare. Magari.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (28 Giugno 2016)

Si è rivalutato molto con l'Europeo. Oggi costa il doppio di un mese fa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

Lo prenderei al volo. Davanti alla difesa in un centrocampo a 3 è perfetto.


----------



## The P (28 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me è un nome che può tornare di moda adesso, va via al 100%, vediamo dove.



E' il tipico giocatore da Montella. E poi è forte.
Da prendere assolutamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> E' il tipico giocatore da Montella. E poi è forte.
> Da prendere assolutamente.



Sì, io forse avrei preferito Paredes perchè tutto da scoprire, ma anche Badelj non è male, a patto che giochi davanti alla difesa e non mezz'ala.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2016)

Montella non lo vedeva a Firenze, l'ha lanciato Sousa, lo escluderei


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Montella non lo vedeva a Firenze, l'ha lanciato Sousa, lo escluderei



In realtà ha più presenze in campionato l'anno scorso. 

E' pur vero che quest'anno è stato un po' infortunato.


----------



## Tobi (29 Giugno 2016)

piede molto raffinato, non sbaglia un lancio ma mi sembra molto statico


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Giugno 2016)

Mi piace.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Dicembre 2016)




----------

